# Vector rda



## kev mac (3/9/15)

I recently got my vector RDA (tobeco clone) it seems well made but it gets hot as hell.I'm running a 28g tiger coil, twisted w/ flat ribbon wire, .36 ohm. Does anyone have any experience w/ this atty? It gives a flavorful vape but is so damn hot. Any suggestions?


----------



## zadiac (3/9/15)

It's just the coils heating up the body of the atty. It's quite normal if you're running low ohms.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (3/9/15)

use 28g 7 wraps 2mm contact coils. Best vape without the heat.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (3/9/15)

zadiac said:


> It's just the coils heating up the body of the atty. It's quite normal if you're running low ohms.


@zadiac I built it w/nickel at.09 ohm working well, still hot but I guess that's the nature of this atty.I've become a drip addict and have been buying a slew of drippers, i.e. mad hatter,clt v3,derringer,hobo to name a few. I've got a sapor coming as well as a patriot ,and Kennedy.Next I might try your be loved pollux.


----------



## kev mac (3/9/15)

Sprint said:


> use 28g 7 wraps 2mm contact coils. Best vape without the heat.[/QUOT@Sprint I'll try this,i'm liking the flavor on this atty, I'd just like to tame the heat a bit.


----------



## Andre (3/9/15)

kev mac said:


> @zadiac I built it w/nickel at.09 ohm working well, still hot but I guess that's the nature of this atty.I've become a drip addict and have been buying a slew of drippers, i.e. mad hatter,clt v3,derringer,hobo to name a few. I've got a sapor coming as well as a patriot ,and Kennedy.Next I might try your be loved pollux.


I am really enjoying the Sapor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (3/9/15)

kev mac said:


> @zadiac I built it w/nickel at.09 ohm working well, still hot but I guess that's the nature of this atty.I've become a drip addict and have been buying a slew of drippers, i.e. mad hatter,clt v3,derringer,hobo to name a few. I've got a sapor coming as well as a patriot ,and Kennedy.Next I might try your be loved pollux.



You won't be sorry. The Pollux is awesome!
Afaik, the vector has thin walls. I might be mistaken, but thin walled atties seem to get very hot where thick walled atties not so much. Please correct me if I'm wrong anyone.


----------



## kev mac (3/9/15)

zadiac said:


> You won't be sorry. The Pollux is awesome!
> Afaik, the vector has thin walls. I might be mistaken, but thin walled atties seem to get very hot where thick walled atties not so much. Please correct me if I'm wrong anyone.


The vector is thin walled and it only makes sense


----------



## kev mac (3/9/15)

Andre said:


> I am really enjoying the Sapor.


@Andre haven't heard a bad review yet


----------



## kev mac (4/9/15)

Sprint said:


> use 28g 7 wraps 2mm contact coils. Best vape without the heat.


@Sprint just put this build on and it's 150 degrees cooler.(the atty) I think it's the hottest atty ever, but the flavor is fine.Using it on my osmium mech a real hard hitter and the heat is off.Thanks.


----------



## kev mac (4/9/15)

zadiac said:


> You won't be sorry. The Pollux is awesome!
> Afaik, the vector has thin walls. I might be mistaken, but thin walled atties seem to get very hot where thick walled atties not so much. Please correct me if I'm wrong anyone.


The pollux is on it's way to Johnston.I gotta get a handle on this.


----------



## zadiac (4/9/15)

kev mac said:


> The pollux is on it's way to Johnston.I gotta get a handle on this.



Would like to hear your thoughts on the Pollux. Just one thing, you'll have to modify the post screws.
If you have a drill, put the lower (thread) part of the screw in the drill chuck, then spin and hold a file against the side of the head to shrink it.
The screw heads are a bit big and on my first one they actually touched.
Depending on which version you bought, it may differ.
The two I bought recently were better as the screw heads were smaller. Only problem I had with the Pollux, but it is a clone, sooo.....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (4/9/15)

watch out for using nickel on a mech dry hits and be a lot more dramatic with nickels low melting point.


----------



## kev mac (4/9/15)

Sprint said:


> watch out for using nickel on a mech dry hits and be a lot more dramatic with nickels low melting point.


@Sprint I only use nickel on my ipv4 and I'm waiting impatiently for my DNA 200


----------



## kev mac (4/9/15)

zadiac said:


> Would like to hear your thoughts on the Pollux. Just one thing, you'll have to modify the post screws.
> If you have a drill, put the lower (thread) part of the screw in the drill chuck, then spin and hold a file against the side of the head to shrink it.
> The screw heads are a bit big and on my first one they actually touched.
> Depending on which version you bought, it may differ.
> The two I bought recently were better as the screw heads were smaller. Only problem I had with the Pollux, but it is a clone, sooo.....


@zadiac I shouldn't have to wait too long,I won it on auction at eBay.I'll heed your advise as well as keep you informed on it.Looking forward to dripping on it.I've become a real drip fan.I'm also looking forward to the squawnk tank and black oak mech.We might start a new cool combo w/ those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (9/9/15)

Andre said:


> I am really enjoying the Sapor.


@Andre I received my sapor today and it is going to become a favorite I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (9/9/15)

zadiac said:


> Would like to hear your thoughts on the Pollux. Just one thing, you'll have to modify the post screws.
> If you have a drill, put the lower (thread) part of the screw in the drill chuck, then spin and hold a file against the side of the head to shrink it.
> The screw heads are a bit big and on my first one they actually touched.
> Depending on which version you bought, it may differ.
> The two I bought recently were better as the screw heads were smaller. Only problem I had with the Pollux, but it is a clone, sooo.....


Well my pollux arrived today (along w/my sapor) and I can see why she's a favorite of yours.I'm using it right now on my ipv4 ,nick. build and the flavor is on point.It'll get well used.btw, the sapor is also a winner.They both came in the post today and I'm a happy man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (30/9/15)

kev mac said:


> I recently got my vector RDA (tobeco clone) it seems well made but it gets hot as hell.I'm running a 28g tiger coil, twisted w/ flat ribbon wire, .36 ohm. Does anyone have any experience w/ this atty? It gives a flavorful vape but is so damn hot. Any suggestions?


I removed the screen on my Vector and the heat problem disappeared.It's a great RDA now.


----------

